# Any Brits living in Winter Garden Florida



## A8NNC (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi
Moved to Winter Garden Florida few months ago and would love to meet up with any brits in area, am looking in particular for a fellow brit to come with me to the local Weight Watchers meeting........ dont suppose anyone out there interested..... If so would love to hear from you.
Thanks


----------



## BenNicholson (May 6, 2009)

Hi A8NNC,

Welcome to Florida. I know of a number of Brits that live in that area/Windermere neck of the woods. If you want to meet fellow Brits should come along to the next British AMerican Chamber of Commerce meeting. Lots of socials like Fish n Chip night for you to attend.

Type British American Chamber Orlando into google for more info. I would forward you the link but it is stopping me from sending you the URL. Hope to see you there.

Ben


----------

